# myrtle beach pinfish near apache, great for beginners



## usa4cheer (May 5, 2006)

Well surf fishing near apache, used a small hook and little shrimp and caught pinfish for a an hour non stop this evening. My 4 year old little girl, had a great time and my 8 year old nephew took over after she wore out. Saw all kinds of action around 10am, fish jumping but was building castles and not fishing, Hope the storms coming through don't muck it up too much. 
My recommendation, now is a great time to learn to surf fish or get your kids into it. medium action 6ft rod, 1oz weight, size 8 hook (eagle snell is fine) tied straight to the line about 14 inches up from the weight on the bottom. use just a 1/4 inch piece of shrimp. my favorite, cooked shelled small from wal mart, (salad shrimp) slaughters them. cast right at the waves and keep the line tight. do not put the rod in a holder, if it sits more than 2 minutes, the bait is gone. 
enjoy


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

:fishing: Glad ya'all had a good day!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

yep pinfish is great to entertain the kids

plus u have a good chance at catching whiting that way too

in a couple of years they will be after the bigger ones


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

You guys are lucky. I can't get my kid interested in fishing at all. I even hand her the rod when there's a fish on already and she just hands it right back. She caught a catfish in the back yard and was already back inside before I could get it off the hook. She does like playing with a bucket of mullet or mud minnows though.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

That reminds me of last years trip. The year of my (then 4) year old's first solo catch (bait, cast, set, reel in). Then after a while bringing in pins, she pulled up a 5" spot. After that, the rest of the day was "Aww daddy, not another pinfish!".


----------

